# Google Maps Navigation not working?



## keithschon (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello, first time poster. I'm currently running Thundershed-v1.2_CM7.2.0 with I'm pretty sure the most recent radios for the Thunderbolt. I noticed on Super Bowl Sunday that my GPS navigation would no longer work in Google maps. The application will pinpoint my location, will calculate the driving directions to my desired location, but when the turn-by-turn part would normally start it just says Searching for GPS...

When the problem first started I was still using Slayer's CM 7.2.0 (I think that was the build) with the newest radios. I decided to switch to Thundershed because I liked the look, I've also tried different radios. I've used GPS Status to clear my GPS data and redownload, but this doesn't help with the navigation. I decided to test other turn-by-turn apps to see if it was my phone or the app, and the MapQuest app has no problem with getting me where I need to go with turn-by-turn. This app is slow, runs adds, and I prefer the Google experience, so I want to try to figure out what my problem is.

Anyone experiencing a similar issue? If you are have you been able to remedy the problem? Thanks all. I appreciate any help you can offer.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Make a backup and flash or use a sense rom that u have backed up. Once loaded up on sense go into maps and start navigation to any address. When it starts to give turn by turn directions without exiting maps or stopping the turn by turn boot into recovery by either pulling battery or if your sense rom has the option in the power button. Once in recovery flash or restore t-shed again. I make it a habit to start turn by turn before flashing any other aosp rom even when coming from one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## keithschon (Feb 8, 2012)

I will give that a try. I do not currently have a backed up Sense ROM, any suggestions? I appreciate the help.


----------



## kennyc11 (Aug 16, 2011)

You don't have to have a sense rom backed up. Download any sense rom and put it on your SD Card. Boot into your recovery and make a backup of your current rom (Thundershed-v1.2_CM7.2.0). After the back up is complete, wipe your phone (data,cache,dalvik) then install the sense rom. Once booted into the sense rom, enable GPS and go into maps and get a lock. WITHOUT DISABLING YOUR GPS, boot back into recovery and restore your previous rom (Thundershed-v1.2_CM7.2.0). You should now be able to get a lock. This has happened to me a few times, so I always keep a sense rom on my SD card just incase.


----------



## keithschon (Feb 8, 2012)

Getting a lock is not the problem. The app can lock on to my location every time. It is when the turn-by-turn navigation is supposed to start I am stuck with a "searching for gps" screen. I thought the recent Maps update would fix it but did not. I went ahead and tried your trick anyway and that also did not help. MapQuest app is still working as it should.

Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------

